# Island Style lure hair tangles Tip



## TimW Texas (May 20, 2009)

How to fix or straighten out lure tangles good old hair conditioner

Whats in your wallet


----------



## TimW Texas (May 20, 2009)

> *www.fishing (5/25/2009)*Just brush em out.as soon as they get wet and are pulled for a half a mile they go back anyway.I would not want anything that smelled like conditioner on my lures.The fishier they smell the better.All my islanders still smell like ballyhoo


You made a good point I have always rinsed in saltwater and layed them on bait or gulp or spray scents sometimes you take for granted everyone always knows this


----------

